# [SOLVED] Fraps running at extremely low fps.



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay I didn't really know where to post this exactily, but anyways I will get straight to the problem. A while back ago I began recording movies ingame using a program called Fraps ( I am sure you all know what it is but for those who dont it's a program to record ingame videos) anyways. Before I reformatted my computer it was running perfectly fine in the game I am making videos in ( Lineage II ) But ever since I did reformat my computer when I go ingame to record the recording runs at extremely low fps and when I am on vent the voices just go all cracky etc. I have my fraps set on 30 fps and I am quite sure my computer can handle it. As it did before I got my computer reformatted, after I did reformat my computer I did get a new version ( updated one ) because the old one was corrupted so it is not that. If I could get some help fixing this that would be greatly appreciate  I am out of ideas, I have tried reinstalling all drivers.. CTRL + ALT + Delete processes are fine and the HD that I am recording on has extra 30 gigs so it is not that. Here are some of my system specs : AMD Sempron 2.2 GHZ 2800+ and I have 1.25 gigs of ram. running MS windows xp professional SP2 and my video card is Radeon 9600 XT 256 mb.


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

Bumpz!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

here are some settings i found for you to try on fraps.the person who posted this had a similar problem with low frame rates.


- Disable the “save frame rate to file each second”.
- Select full-size and set FS2004’s resolution to 800x600.
Why? Recording FULL-SIZE in 800x600 is the best configuration to free your computer of useless works: there’s no need to play 1152x864 (or bigger!) and record half-size: your computer must calculate more pixels, which Fraps will not record if you select half-size. Fraps will save the video in 800x600: a cool resolution, because you should not produce a video bigger than 640x480: your video will be too big.
- Select 15fps or 20fps, depending of the available space on your hard disk (at least 1GB). When you are recording, play FS2004 in Full-Screen (Alt-Enter). If you play in windows mode, your recorded video will be all blurry.


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

Unfortunately none of that fixed my problem :/ it's actually worse now for some reason.Ty though for trying, it's hopeless >.>


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

what video drivers were you useing before?


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

Just the standard ones. DirectX, my Radeon one. i'll check it out later more need to go to bed :/


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

Bumpzzz


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

Okay, I managed to fix the problem by getting recently updated ATI Radeon drivers.. but when I play my video in WMP ( Windows media player ) I can barely see any text that someone says and the quality is just so utterly terrible. I also know my computer can run on high graphics but it will not with fraps going or by it's self, any advice on improving movie quality and at same time making my computer faster?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fraps running at extremely low fps.*

ah good to see you got it fixed.sorry i didnt get back to you sooner ive been really busy,and havent been on the forum for a few days.:wave:


----------

